# Anybody know of a coyote hunter playing pranks?



## ND FiveO (Jan 15, 2009)

OK, I debated w/myself whether or not to post this but decided to anyway....so here it goes.

As some of you know, I'm FPD. I was sent on a very strange call yesterday that was interesting for a couple of reasons. 1) it involved a coyote, and 2) it was placed in front of someone's apartment door.

You read that correctly. Someone put a dead coyote in front of an apartment door down by the South University Kmart. The coyote appears to have been shot in the head and I'm guessing weighs in around 25-30 lbs.

The 2 guys in the apartment claim to not know why it was there, or who might have put it there. Now if you're like me, the first thought that came to your head is "what kind of warning is this?" or "who do you owe drug money too?" But again, they claim to not know anything about it.

So, I guess what I'm wondering is if anyone has heard of anything like this before? Or could point me in the right direction.

I will say that something like this happened last year when a dead coyote was placed on someone's vehicle in the same area. Now I'm no detective, but I'd have to guess the 2 cases are related.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

What a waste of a great resource. Some people have no respect and no brain! They shouldnt be out hunting!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

that's stupid. not only will it stink the place up, now somone has to figure out how to clean the carpet. I don't mind a good joke, but that isn't it.

Hope you catch them, makes the rest of us look bad.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

My guess is the boys who had the coyote thrown against their door have been pizzing someone off. Do the boys hunt/drive around with guns? Are they from eastern ND? It's obvious that someone thinks those boys are sneaking around doing something or they wouldn't do sneaky things back.

They are probably either snitches or sneaks, or just having a good time at your expense.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

coyotes are resoursfull. i think he was trying to get in the room for food and someone slammed his head in the door :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I know former moderator here Brad T when he was going to UND would hunt and get a few coyotes and then he'd have to get to class before he could get to skinning. So they'd be in the back of the truck.

He said when he'd come out sometimes the coyotes would be thrown onto his hood or on others cars. There is always some dumb *** out there.

buckseye what does it matter if they are from eastern ND? Don't know if I'm getting you here? Explain.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Is the coyote gutted?

The animal looks floppy and odd. Also some blood by the brisket-you said it was head shot.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> buckseye what does it matter if they are from eastern ND? Don't know if I'm getting you here? Explain.


Just more people over there to offend than out here. Thinking they were locals that pizzed someone off is all. Is there something else we should know?


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

ND FiveO said:


> As some of you know, I'm FPD.
> [/img]


Did you get to go on the Bear call down by Fleet Farm too??


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

buckseye said:


> > buckseye what does it matter if they are from eastern ND? Don't know if I'm getting you here? Explain.
> 
> 
> Just more people over there to offend than out here. Thinking they were locals that pizzed someone off is all. Is there something else we should know?


Ok I got you. Too early in the morning to understand you I guess. LOL. I thought this was going to turn into a Western vs. Eastern thing. No worries!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> Ok I got you. Too early in the morning to understand you I guess. LOL. I thought this was going to turn into a Western vs. Eastern thing. No worries!


I don't get and have never been involved in those grade school games. :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I haven't ever seen something like that, but I know our custom combiners put a garter snake in someone combine seat as a joke and the guy damn near fell off the combine.


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

buckseye said:


> My guess is the boys who had the coyote thrown against their door have been pizzing someone off. Do the boys hunt/drive around with guns? Are they from eastern ND? It's obvious that someone thinks those boys are sneaking around doing something or they wouldn't do sneaky things back.
> 
> They are probably either snitches or sneaks, or just having a good time at your expense.


I think its probably some prank or like you said prolly pissin someone off....ya know what they say...."snitches get stiches"...who ever did it is sick though.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Wow I have never seen anything like that before. The only thing I would like to do is get one stuffed. Probably would need to do it my self so it would be cheap and then stick it out on some land and watch users shoot at it. It would have to be on a stand that would make it fall down if hit. That way you can watch some guy shoot 20 times at it before loosing intrest. I am sure some would only need 1 shot.

Chuck Norris CAN believe it's not butter.


----------



## ND FiveO (Jan 15, 2009)

woodpecker said:


> ND FiveO said:
> 
> 
> > As some of you know, I'm FPD.
> ...


Yep, that was me and my friend. Was initially given the go-ahead to shoot the bear, but thankfully the brass got involved and shot that down (so to speak).

If you watch the YouTube video on that, I'm the one in the Chevy Impala squad car that the DNR guy used as a rest when tranquilizing the bear. Pretty crazy day there too.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

ND FiveO said:


> woodpecker said:
> 
> 
> > ND FiveO said:
> ...


Cool!! I called it in and I talked to either you or your partner on the frontage road!! I maybe talked to you over on FB, but Kudos again to you guys!!!!!!! :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)




----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

NDFive0

Is that coyote gutted? I am having a hard time visualizing it in that picture.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Sounds like a stupid prank to me.

A couple years ago someone stuffed one in the crotch of a tree about 6 feet off the ground here on the NDSU campus, raised quite a stink amongst our resident liberal bunny huggers at the school paper.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

BBJ, that was the winter of 07. Yep, it was kinda funny, yet ****** me off at the same time.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Our DNR officers use a stuffed deer to catch people to stupid to read the rule book. Those with loaded uncased guns in the car/truck, hunting in a saftey zone(less than 400 feet fromn a road, and peole tresspassing when they go off the road across the fence line to shoot the stuffed deer. OH ya the night hunters too. 
the deer doesn't fall over but it doesn't really have to as the idots just do the dumb stuff listed above.

 Al


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> BBJ, that was the winter of 07. Yep, it was kinda funny, yet ticked me off at the same time.


Yeah, that kind of stuff is pretty stupid, but honestly, yank it down, throw it out, and moooooove on people.


----------



## ND FiveO (Jan 15, 2009)

woodpecker said:


> ND FiveO said:
> 
> 
> > woodpecker said:
> ...


I remember talking to you on the other forum. And like I said there....KUDOS to YOU on that deal. I remember doubting it was a bear until my partner and I heard that a HUNTER was the one who called it in. That's when we knew it was legit. Had you not called it in when you did, it would've gotten into town and done God knows what.

And Fallguy, the coyote is not gutted. It's just kinda twisted up in that picture. I'll upload another shot of it later when I get to work as that's where the pictures are. I moved it to take more pictures so there are some better ones.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

So did you see the electronic billboard along 13th avenue??
It had a picture of the bear and said: 
We hope you enjoyed your time in Fargo, Sorry you couldn't stay longer!

Didn't stay up long but I got a pretty good laugh out of it!

If you ever have time to spare could you possibly Tazer an eye Doctor for me??? He's really got it coming!!! :wink:


----------



## ND FiveO (Jan 15, 2009)

I did see the billboard. Thought there was some kinda' pun in it tho to the effect of "We can't BEAR to see you go", or something like that.

And I'd love to help you with the tazing, but the last one I did got way too much media attention and I wanna avoid as much of that as possible. I prefer the hands-on approach so would be glad to help you with that.... :wink:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Sounds Great!!!!! :beer:

He drives a chevy so if you see any Tow Trucks they are more than likely heading towards him! Couple jabs and an uppercut from Woodpecker on the card please! :lol: :lol:


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

woodpecker said:


> So did you see the electronic billboard along 13th avenue??
> It had a picture of the bear and said:
> We hope you enjoyed your time in Fargo, Sorry you couldn't stay longer!
> 
> ...


Be careful ND5O, I hear that eye doctor is a crazy SOB. AND, he might enjoy that hands on approach more than he likes the zap! Be careful, double up on the gloves eh! 8)

We stopped allowing him temporary work permits up here in Canada, developed too much of a following.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I, as a law abiding citizen have the utmost respect for our LEO.

Peckerhead, you would need some help, I heard your wife has been beating you up again!!
:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

djleye said:


> I, as a law abiding citizen have the utmost respect for our LEO.
> 
> Peckerhead, you would need some help, I heard your wife has been beating you up again!!
> :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


You and her talking on the side or what???? Here is an email I got from her yesterday:

A special thank you for OUR WII , I really enjoyed it last night I hope we can do a lot more of that. I am sorry I knocked you out so quickly, I thought you would have put up more of a fight. Hahahahaha but you did beat me at everything else. Love you


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Eh you two love birds...quit highjacking the thread. Your messing up the CSI karma of the case in question. Don't make me go brass ball Police academy on you too.

No sass Woodpecker.

8)


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

Ok guys. the coyote somebody took out of the back of my truck. i live right behind south kmart. i had shot it on sunday and was planning on skinning it out either monday or tuesday. it was in the back of my truck when i parked it on the street. then the next morning when i got up to go to work it was gone. this was the first time i have had one taken out of my truck and it ****** me off. i shoulda put in the garage. now who ever took are giving hunters a bad name for doing this. i was out of town tuesday and wed. so when i got back last night and read this article i called the police dept. to explain and tell them that it had gotten taken out of the back of my truck. but the officer who is investigating it wasnt on duty so they put me through to his voice mail and i left a message explaining the situation and i left my name and number but i havent gotten a call yet. so idk what happened. here is a picture of it when i shot it sunday.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Way to go DodgeLynn!!!
You threaten going brass ball Police academy and they jump right into the confession!!!

On the serious side, good job Goose Killer on trying to get the matter straightened out!!!! :beer:


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

My job here is done. Appreciate the candor GooseKiller. I am sure a member of the FPD will be in contact with you to clarify the matter.

Yes Woodpecker, many know to fear the BBPA method, especially when the big guns come down from the North. :wink:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> especially when the big guns come down from the North.


When asked for a gun salute is it a one gun or two gun salute you give up??


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Looks alot like the doggie.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

woodpecker said:


> Way to go DodgeLynn!!!
> You threaten going brass ball Police academy and they jump right into the confession!!!
> 
> On the serious side, good job Goose Killer on trying to get the matter straightened out!!!! :beer:


Not solved yet.....who done it? Now we know where it came from but I will gar-an-tee it didn't walk up to that apartment door, scratch at it to be let in, lay down and take a nap all by its self........

Break out your brass balls again DL..........(Tongue in cheek of course.)


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

buckseye said:


> > especially when the big guns come down from the North.
> 
> 
> When asked for a gun salute is it a one gun or two gun salute you give up??


In your honour Bucks... :strapped: at full attention. :wink:

And yes Rude..the fly over for you.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

MSG Rude said:


> woodpecker said:
> 
> 
> > Way to go DodgeLynn!!!
> ...


Now Rude, ND5O simply requested the assist in pointing him in the right direction. With confidence in his training I am sure he can follow the protocol put forth by his own police department and locate the culprits, with a little information from GK. If more assistance is needed, well, the weapons are always at hand....tongue and cheek of course!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> If more assistance is needed, well, the weapons are always at hand...


There is just so much to be be said for weapons that are in hand! I mean at hand! :lol:


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

buckseye said:


> > If more assistance is needed, well, the weapons are always at hand...
> 
> 
> There is just so much to be be said for weapons that are in hand! I mean at hand! :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

my dad used to play some sick pranks like throwing a dead **** in the ceiling of the school, and putting three goats in the school with a 1,2, and 4 in thier back


----------



## ND FiveO (Jan 15, 2009)

goose killer said:


> Ok guys. the coyote somebody took out of the back of my truck. i live right behind south kmart. i had shot it on sunday and was planning on skinning it out either monday or tuesday. it was in the back of my truck when i parked it on the street. then the next morning when i got up to go to work it was gone. this was the first time i have had one taken out of my truck and it ticks me off. i shoulda put in the garage. now who ever took are giving hunters a bad name for doing this. i was out of town tuesday and wed. so when i got back last night and read this article i called the police dept. to explain and tell them that it had gotten taken out of the back of my truck. but the officer who is investigating it wasnt on duty so they put me through to his voice mail and i left a message explaining the situation and i left my name and number but i havent gotten a call yet. so idk what happened. here is a picture of it when i shot it sunday.


I'm not actually the main investigating officer, but rather the CSI that was sent to photograph the coyote. Since I'm a member of this forum, I thought I'd ask some of the members here....which paid off. I'll be in touch with the investigating officer when I get back to work as I've been off for a while.

If you want, you can PM me your number and I'll call you. Otherwise, it'll have to wait until I get back to work and can contact the other officer.

Regardless, thanks for leaving the message and I'll talk to you soon.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I remember back in the dark ages when I was in college, whenever the Bison played South Dakota State, a dead jackrabbit would always end up on the gym floor!!! It never happened when they played the coyotes though, wasn't as many around back then either!!! 8)


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Haha the "rabbit chokers" of SD!! j/k people :lol:


----------

